# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  [RESOLVED] Sign Code of Conduct?

## az

The user agger had a good suggestion: all forum moderators should be Ubunteros (have signed the Code of Conduct). Perhaps in addition, all administrators should be full Ubuntu Members? 


I think this has been discussed.  Is this an absolute criteria for future (and current, I guess) forum staff?

If so, what if a current mod goes up for membership and is turned down by the CC?  (Personaly, I think this is unlikely if the admins show up to the meeting and argue the point.  But, for membership to mean anything, there must some element of officiality - not a rubber stamp.)

----------


## ubuntu-geek

I know three of the forum administrators are ubuntu members I am not sure about Kiwinz and will mention to him and support him on this. 

As far as other staff members go they should become an ubuntu members and again they should put themselves on the CC agenda to become an ubuntu member.

----------


## KiwiNZ

I have a question or a statement as this does affect me.

The question of the requirement to sign a document by compulsion surely goes against the principles of freedom . 
Signing by force is against freedom of choice, freedom of speech and freedom to negotiate.

I have been an Admin for 24 hours, I have read the Code ,but I have not read it with the purpose of signing it as a contract. I will read it and make a decision in due course if to sign. NZ law allows me time and gives me right of negotiation without predetermined outcomes.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

Thanks for your comments Kiwinz. I give this a +1 to mark as closed as I stated the position on this matter.

----------


## az

> I know three of the forum administrators are ubuntu members I am not sure about Kiwinz and will mention to him and support him on this. 
> 
> As far as other staff members go they should become an ubuntu members and again they should put themselves on the CC agenda to become an ubuntu member.


Will this be a requirement?

----------


## ubuntu-geek

Since the forums are an official method of support and we support and say follow the CoC whatever happens on the forums should be covered under that document.

So requirement I wouldn't say yes but I would highly suggest it in the spirit of Ubuntu and its not signing your life away, and the @ubuntu.com email is nifty too  :Smile:

----------


## az

For the benefit of our readers:

Ubuntu Code of Conduct - 1.0
This is the current version of this code of conduct. 

= Ubuntu Code of Conduct =

This Code of Conduct covers your behaviour as a member of the Ubuntu
Community, in any forum, mailing list, wiki, web site, IRC channel,
install-fest, public meeting or private correspondence. The Ubuntu
Community Council will arbitrate in any dispute over the conduct of a
member of the community.

      '''Be considerate.''' Your work will be used by other people,
      and you in turn will depend on the work of others. Any decision
      you take will affect users and colleagues, and we expect you to
      take those consequences into account when making decisions. For
      example, when we are in a feature freeze, please don't upload
      dramatically new versions of critical system software, as other
      people will be testing the frozen system and not be expecting
      big changes.

      '''Be respectful.''' The Ubuntu community and its members treat
      one another with respect. Everyone can make a valuable
      contribution to Ubuntu. We may not always agree, but
      disagreement it no excuse for poor behaviour and poor
      manners. We might all experience some frustration now and then,
      but we cannot allow that frustration to turn into a personal
      attack. It's important to remember that a community where people
      feel uncomfortable or threatened is not a productive one. We
      expect members of the Ubuntu community to be respectful when
      dealing with other contributors as well as with people outside
      the Ubuntu project, and with users of Ubuntu.

      '''Be collaborative.''' Ubuntu and Free Software are about
      collaboration and working together. Collaboration reduces
      redundancy of work done in the Free Software world, and improves
      the quality of the software produced. You should aim to
      collaborate with other Ubuntu maintainers, as well as with the
      upstream community that is interested in the work you do. Your
      work should be done transparently and patches from Ubuntu should
      be given back to the community when they are made, not just when
      the distribution releases. If you wish to work on new code for
      existing upstream projects, at least keep those projects
      informed of your ideas and progress. It may not be possible to
      get consensus from upstream or even from your colleagues about
      the correct implementation of an idea, so don't feel obliged to
      have that agreement before you begin, but at least keep the
      outside world informed of your work, and publish your work in a
      way that allows outsiders to test, discuss and contribute to
      your efforts.

      '''When you disagree,''' consult others. Disagreements, both
      political and technical, happen all the time and the Ubuntu
      community is no exception. The important goal is not to avoid
      disagreements or differing views but to resolve them
      constructively. You should turn to the community and to the
      community process to seek advice and to resolve
      disagreements. We have the Technical Board and the Community
      Council, both of which will help to decide the right course for
      Ubuntu. There are also several Project Teams and Team Leaders,
      who may be able to help you figure out which direction will be
      most acceptable. If you really want to go a different way, then
      we encourage you to make a derivative distribution or
      alternative set of packages available using the Ubuntu Package
      Management framework, so that the community can try out your
      changes and ideas for itself and contribute to the discussion.

      '''When you are unsure,''' ask for help. Nobody knows
      everything, and nobody is expected to be perfect in the Ubuntu
      community (except of course the SABDFL). Asking questions avoids
      many problems down the road, and so questions are
      encouraged. Those who are asked should be responsive and
      helpful. However, when asking a question, care must be taken to
      do so in an appropriate forum. Off-topic questions, such as
      requests for help on a development mailing list, detract from
      productive discussion.

      '''Step down considerately.''' Developers on every project come
      and go and Ubuntu is no different. When you leave or disengage
      from the project, in whole or in part, we ask that you do so in
      a way that minimises disruption to the project. This means you
      should tell people you are leaving and take the proper steps to
      ensure that others can pick up where you leave off.



Kiwi, there is no rush, but please post whether you sign it or not so that this can be closed (either way).

----------


## ubuntu-geek

Closed..

----------

